# Donald Trump's Vice President (Dare we consider it)



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

As it becomes more probable that Donald Trump will be the Republican nominee for president, we may ask who he might choose for a running mate. If he faces Hillary Clinton, a woman might be advantageous. The only person Trump has ever mentioned for VP was Oprah Winfrey. She's an Obama supporter, so I'm not sure if he was serious there. Sarah Palin might be considered. Or he might go for a former military officer with international experience.

The choices are endless, but if it were me, I'd rule out his barber.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Am I to late to run with him ?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

He'll pick Carson.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Rumors abound in Florida media that our Governor, Rick Scott, could be a possibility.
I voted for him twice - conservative, tax cutting, job creating, Navy veteran.
He held a special ceremony in Tallahassee to present a medal to Vietnam veterans a few years ago, and I went. I was impressed with him and his whole cabinet, the presentation they did.
He's a man of the common people.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll take the job, I don't drink and my name isn't Joe, am I qualified?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Rand Paul? Justin Amash? Drew Brees? Tom Brady?

How bout Paul Sr. from Orange County Choppers? (just endorsed Trump). Together, they would have some YUGE idears.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Amash endorsed Cruz


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

mike huckabee


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> He'll pick Carson.


He BETTER pick Carson.
He's the only one that could level out the abruptness of The Donald, or the fervor of Teddy.

No matter who wins the nomination, they need Carson to play the straight man in the act.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Although, I heard Carson answer a reporter who asked him if he would be interested in being surgeon general.
Carson stated he was not looking for a job, and is running for president because he wants to get the country back on track.
He may not be interested in VP, either.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Perhaps there is more to Marco not getting Jeb's support than meets the eye? Or do you think Trump was serious when he offered Cruz the job during the debate?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I vote for Mr. T!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It will be his good friend, campaign beneficiary, and donor Nancy Pelosi. So he can corner the liberal woman's vote. 

Carson won't play second fiddle to trump.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Or...his good friend Hitlery Rotten Cankles. How fudged up would that be?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone but Rubio
Cruz would get my vote.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Why do I keep thinking Trump and Ahnold are the perfect match?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Why do I keep thinking Trump and Ahnold are the perfect match?


or the Italian Stallion/Rambo?

Sylvester Stallone: 'I Love Donald Trump'


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

We need to be able to understand what our "leaders" are saying.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> We need to be able to understand what our "leaders" are saying.


Why? I hate listening to liars.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

txmarine6531 said:


> We need to be able to understand what our "leaders" are saying.


And, uhhhhh, I don't think that I could, uhhhhhhh, ever have a more difficult time, uhhhhhh, understanding anyone than I have listening to, uhhhhhh the current liar in chief


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Poor ole Herman Cain in 2012, this moment did him in...

Video: Herman Cain on Libya

I felt bad for the dude. We've all had days like this.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I think Carson would be a better human for America than the 3 front runners.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't think he can play the nepotism card on this one. (!)
Mike Huckabee could teach him some good values, and common sense.
Maybe balance the scales.


----------



## studenygreg (Dec 24, 2015)

I could see Carson playing second fiddle to Trump. I hope he picks Chuck Norris though.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> As it becomes more probable that Donald Trump will be the Republican nominee for president, we may ask who he might choose for a running mate. If he faces Hillary Clinton, a woman might be advantageous. The only person Trump has ever mentioned for VP was Oprah Winfrey. She's an Obama supporter, so I'm not sure if he was serious there. Sarah Palin might be considered. Or he might go for a former military officer with international experience.
> 
> The choices are endless, but if it were me, I'd rule out his barber.


I vote for Sarah Palin..unless he is saving her to be Secretary of War. She would be great at either job.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

studenygreg said:


> I could see Carson playing second fiddle to Trump. I hope he picks Chuck Norris though.


The Chucktatorship...

"I would go to Washington...I'd line up every member of Congress and I'd have Ron Paul, who I believe is one of the most honest men in Washington, and I'd say, "Ron, Point out the honest politicians and the dishonest politicians".

As we're walking down the line, he'd say "he's honest, he's honest, he's dishonest"...and I'd walk up to him and I'd say "You're fired."...and if he didn't move immediately, I'd choke him unconscious and drag him over to the pile"

-Chuck Norris


----------



## studenygreg (Dec 24, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I vote for Sarah Palin..unless he is saving her to be Secretary of War. She would be great at either job.


She could also keep an eye on Russia from her house. Pretty convenient.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

essdub said:


> And, uhhhhh, I don't think that I could, uhhhhhhh, ever have a more difficult time, uhhhhhh, understanding anyone than I have listening to, uhhhhhh the current liar in chief


You sound like the POSOTUS!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Does anyone know who was 2nd. in command of the Titanic?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

*My partial Dream Team if Trump Wins....
*
WH Communications Director: *Ben Shapiro *(Yes I know he doesn't like Trump, now, but he would be perfect for this position regardless)
WH Press Sec: *Brett Baier *(Reasoned, accurate, probing)
National Security Advisor: *KT McFarland* (No one better!)
Dept of State: *Condi Rice* (Retread), or *Huckabee* (Please Condi, take the job....again!)
Dept of Defense: *Rick Perry*, or *Tulsi Gabbard* (Democratic Congresswoman, Lieutenant Colonel US Army, and a Defense HAWK. Perfect for bipartisonship appointment)
Homeland Security: *Alan West* (Bye bye terrorists and illegals!)
Justice: *Trey Gowdy* (No passes on anyone. Everyone gets prosecuted!)
Treasury: *Stephen Moore*
Energy: *Doug Lamborn*
Veteran Affairs: *Oliver North* (No Brainer for this position if there ever was one!)
Interior: *Sarah Palin* (America's Finest true woman, outdoorswoman and patriot.... and no more Federal Land Grabs)
EPA: *Bobby Jindal* (Proven leadership and finesse in hurricanes and oil spills)
Commerce: *Carli Fiorina* (Trump's equal in the Art of the Deal)
Health and Human Services AND Surgeon Gen.: *Dr Ben Carson* (Dual position, and only if, if, if he's not VP!)
1st SCOTUS Nominee: *Andrew Napolitano* (Oh don't we wish......)

Critical Ambassadors:
UN: *John Bolton* (retread) Would tell China, Iran, and Russia to shut the **** up!
ISRAEL: *Joe Lieberman* (True Israel supporter and tough as nails)
UK: Rep *Todd Young*
China: *John Huntsman* (Retread) (Did a great job last time...need him back in the seat)
Russian Federation: *Condi Rice* (Only if she's not the Sec of State. Russia specialist and speaks the language fluently)
North Korea: *Mickey Mouse* (Kim Jung Un LOVES Mickey!)

All but one of these is no joke. Perfect cabinet IMHO.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Does anyone know who was 2nd. in command of the Titanic?


William Murdoch? (had to google it)

I'm just gonna have fun while the band is still playing.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

SittingElf said:


> *My partial Dream Team if Trump Wins....
> *
> WH Communications Director: *Ben Shapiro *(Yes I know he doesn't like Trump, now, but he would be perfect for this position regardless)
> WH Press Sec: *Brett Baier *(Reasoned, accurate, probing)
> ...


I'd be busy working to eliminate some of these departments. I'd start with these 5...DHS, commerce, energy, education, and...uh....uh.....oops.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Trump's perfect running mate would be Bernie Sanders. Neither one has met a big government program they do not love and want to expand.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

BuckB said:


> Trump's perfect running mate would be Bernie Sanders. Neither one has met a big government program they do not love and want to expand.


Every single president in my lifetime has PROMISED smaller government to get elected...and every single one of them EXPANDED the size of the government.

You have no proof, and just conjecture that Trump would be no different. I think he actually might be the first to actually decrease the size of government. Successful businesses don't generally accept excess...and he is a businessman! Cut it to the bone!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

C'mon guys nobody really wants to down in history as being trump's little -itch.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

SittingElf said:


> Every single president in my lifetime has PROMISED smaller government to get elected...and every single one of them EXPANDED the size of the government.
> 
> You have no proof, and just conjecture that Trump would be no different. I think he actually might be the first to actually decrease the size of government. Successful businesses don't generally accept excess...and he is a businessman! Cut it to the bone!


I am just going by his own words prior to last June when he announced his candidacy. Trump is a progressive. Expanding government is what they do.

"Make America Great Again" (with no specific plans) sounds an awful lot like "Hope And Change" did 8 years ago. How's that workin' out for ya?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Trump has grown on me...esp. after the last debate where he blasted GW Bush on lying us into Iraq. Jeb was so freaked out he couldn't wait to exit the race. Now Trump's talking about auditing the Fed, prosecuting Hillary...I'm actually getting excited here!

Will he let us down and be a progressive in disguise? Maybe. 

My gut though tells me that he's as freaked out as the rest of us over what has happened to this country the last 7 years (and longer) and wants to stop the people trying to destroy it.

So, I'm good with DJT. Time to roll the dice.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Prof: Odds Of President Trump 97% To 99% | The Daily Caller

alright, alright, alright.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Donald made a statement that it would be someone from congress.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Cogsworth (Feb 28, 2016)

I think Christy only endorsing Trump so Trump would consider him as a running mate.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cogsworth said:


> I think Christy only endorsing Trump so Trump would consider him as a running mate.


That, and liberals endorse liberals.

Another losing election season.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing to worry about . It won't madder who he picks as VP. If he stays around much longer Hillary may as well move in now she has won. Likely always was part of trumps plan.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Carson would be my choice for him, however I figure Christy will be his.


----------

